# dhcpcd-4.0.2 vram missing?

## garfungiloops

Hi All,

When I've used the dhcpcd 3.x.x I allways use the VRAM use-flag,

because our server running Win2003 and it requires MAC only as ClientID.

This problem was solved with VRAM flag.

However now from ver. 4xx it seems to removed. And I cannot obtain the correct IP any more.

Does anyone know how to overcome this for dhcpcd 4.x.x?

----------

## garfungiloops

Exactly the same problem is described here, without an answer  :Sad: 

http://www.nabble.com/net-misc-dhcpcd-4.0.1-r1-change-of-USE-flags-tt19748323.html#a19748323

----------

## bunder

 *Quote:*   

>      −I, −‐clientid clientid
> 
>              Change the default clientid sent from the interface hardware address.  If the string is of the format 01:02:03 then it is
> 
>              encoded as hex.  If not set then none is sent.
> ...

 

does that help at all?

cheers

----------

## garfungiloops

 *Quote:*   

> does that help at all? 

 

Yes it does  :Smile:  Thanks!

But with "vram" it was automatically done.

Also, anyone knows what does the file "/etc/dhcpcd.duid" now?

I've tried to put the correct clientID there, however it doesn't help.

----------

## bunder

 *Quote:*   

>      /etc/dhcpcd.duid
> 
>      Text file that holds the DUID used to identify the host.
> 
> 

 

doesn't say much.  but telling from the -I option, i think you put your mac in there.  don't hold me to that though, as i've never used this function.   :Wink: 

cheers

----------

## UberLord

OR remove /etc/dhcpcd.duid

If it does not exist, dhcpcd-4 will not use it, nor re-create it unless you enable duid explicitly.

----------

## garlicbread

I was having the same problem as above

getting rid of /etc/dhcpcd.duid does seem to have fixed the problem for me thanks

----------

## agent_jdh

 *UberLord wrote:*   

> OR remove /etc/dhcpcd.duid
> 
> If it does not exist, dhcpcd-4 will not use it, nor re-create it unless you enable duid explicitly.

 

Excellent, this fixed my dual-boot Gentoo/XP desktop here getting a different ip address from my Gentoo server despite me telling dnsmasq to assign the same ip via mac address.

----------

## KWhat

I just wanted to add a little to this topic as I just ran across the exact same problem, and /etc/dhcpcd.duid keeps showing up.  The current /etc/dhcpcd.conf that Gentoo is providing with dhcpcd-6.1.0 has duid enabled by default which is in direct contradiction with the man page that states it is disabled by default.  If you notice that your duid file keeps reappearing, simply remove the duid line from dhcpcd.conf and then delete the file.

----------

## UberLord

 *KWhat wrote:*   

> dhcpcd-6.1.0 has duid enabled by default which is in direct contradiction with the man page that states it is disabled by default.

 

I'll fix the man page one once my site gets back online, thanks for pointing it out.

----------

